# Jacobs 50 Collet Chuck: Which Collets?



## Splat (May 7, 2015)

So I might have a line on a Jacobs series/model 50 collet chuck for my Heavy 10L. Does anyone know what collets (#'s or series) this chuck takes? Thank you.


----------



## toag (May 7, 2015)

50 series? or 500 series?

does it look like this?



if so 500 series rubber flex collets will work.

they sell on ebay for 95-150 ish,


----------



## 4GSR (May 7, 2015)

Yea, the 900 series collets will not work in a 50 series collet chuck.

For reference:
The 500 series collets will hold up to about 1.060"
The 900 series collets will hold up to about 1.375"

Also the 500 series collets are shaped a little different on the nose of them, from the 900 series collets.


----------



## Splat (May 8, 2015)

No, the one I'm considering looks like this one: 



I've since found out that the series 500 collets should work with the series 50 collet chuck. I don't think they make new ones anymore, or are there another brand that will fit?


----------



## bigbore577500 (Feb 2, 2016)

This is what you need 
eBay item number:
321996602661
There are others also on Ebay
Chuck


----------

